# low T....   sitting @ 21



## nightster (Nov 3, 2014)

Ok, I might get grief, Maybe this needs to be posted in the PH section, ???   

I was taking 30 mg epi, and 50mg Trest...    I came down with bronchitis about 10 days ago.   I quit working out, and quit taking the PH's... when I went to the Dr. about the cough I asked for a blood test to see where my levels were. They called and said I'm at 21  (well below) ..  Now I'm sure pausing the the PH's without jumping on my PCT  is what caused my drop... I was making decent gains during my run, up about 10lbs in 3 weeks..    I'm going to go back to the DR tomorrow, and I'm sure he's going to ask questions.... I don't go to the DR often, I do not have a regular DR. so I have no history with this guy..  I'm just curious on how you guys may have  handled this situation if you've been in it.   As some of you may know, I'm almost 40, I'm cool with trt. I'm hoping if I am able to get on it that I can pin it eod or so, to prevent peaks and valleys...  My question I guess is,  Should I let him know I have researched test? Or should I play dumb?      Sorry if I'm rambling.


----------



## trodizzle (Nov 3, 2014)

You asked for a TRT blood test while there for bronchitis? If so, cat's already out of the bag it seems.


----------



## nightster (Nov 3, 2014)

Yeah, I told him after seeing the commercials I thought I might be a candidate... But wasn't sure where I was...


----------



## nightster (Nov 3, 2014)

I also said, since I was there and had the day off I'd get checked


----------



## nightster (Nov 4, 2014)

Bump.......


----------



## Paolos (Nov 4, 2014)

Nightster can you get a copy of the results? Something dosen't sound right I would think if PH's are anything like anabolics the number should have been elevated.
PLEASE KEEP IN MIND I HAVE NEVER USED A PH. For example I'm currently on a blast and if I stopped cold turkey my numbers should be well above
my natty numbers 10 days off. I could be way off base just thinking out loud.


----------



## nightster (Nov 4, 2014)

Ill try, I've never ran anything before, so Im not sure if stopping the cycle of ph would kill my numbers either.   The only thing  I can think, is that since they're not in oil, (ester) that they spike and valley quicker?????   I'm. Just brain storming also.


----------



## nightster (Nov 4, 2014)

I guess I should mention everything I was taking was oral not injected


----------



## nightster (Nov 4, 2014)

Well going to see the dr soon. I was hoping for a bit more info.... we'll see how it goes.


----------



## TheLupinator (Nov 5, 2014)

Paolos said:


> Nightster can you get a copy of the results? Something dosen't sound right I would think if PH's are anything like anabolics the number should have been elevated.
> PLEASE KEEP IN MIND I HAVE NEVER USED A PH. For example I'm currently on a blast and if I stopped cold turkey my numbers should be well above
> my natty numbers 10 days off. I could be way off base just thinking out loud.




Why would a pro-hormone show up as testosterone?... it wouldn't


----------



## TheLupinator (Nov 5, 2014)

nightster said:


> Well going to see the dr soon. I was hoping for a bit more info.... we'll see how it goes.




Just tell him you've felt like shit, no energy, nonexistent sex drive, etc.. Don't ask for TRT, just give him every single symptom associated with low test


----------



## nightster (Nov 5, 2014)

Thanks, I have one more test to go


----------



## losieloos (Nov 5, 2014)

Is your doctor a he or a she?


----------



## nightster (Nov 5, 2014)

I have a male dr.   Yesterday he was better than when i first saw him.   He didn't ask any questions I was worried about answering (supps etc.)     We're going to do more tests to verify my number, and discuss possible treatment options.   He went over them briefly, but I told him I'd. Like to do some research on my own.     I think im going to push for pinning myself..


----------



## Zipsteak (Nov 5, 2014)

Hey nightster. 

Had this happen to me a few years ago when i started TRT. Yes essentially your levels were thrown off due to not doing and PCT and having lowered them exogenously from the pH. That being said, who knows at your age if there was pre existing damage already and maybe you already had declining test levels. Even if you didnt, i think that trt at 40 years old is a very viable option. It will provide you with a very anabolic foundation to build up your body a lot more efficiently at these years in your life, without adding a bunch of random supplements in for short times. 

This being said, its important to know that your MD youre seeing isnt some idiot about TRT. DONT GET CREAM, dont get axiron, dont get testim gel, dont get the patch, get INJECTIONS. Typically they will probably start you off at 150mg/week and see where your trough value is and your peak value is. They can readjust dosage from here. After being scripted test for trt, its important to address E2 control with AI and Fsh LH production via HCG. Both HCG and an AI should and are typically prescribed along side testosterone treatment


----------



## nightster (Nov 6, 2014)

Thanks for the info!!!


----------



## Seahunterr (Nov 7, 2014)

Thats true above, most of the clinics are going to go off your test levels.  You will know in 20 min, and get your meds right there for the month, and mailed each month after.


----------



## nightster (Nov 7, 2014)

So my second blood test has my t levels even lower... I have to say, I really wish I had a baseline now..... If anyone new is reading this GET YOUR BLOODWORK!!!!  I know I didn't have sub 200 t levels before messing with the prohormones....  I have felt like s hit for weeks since  I stopped taking them.... I finally today took some, just to hopefully feel a little better until my dr. Can get me set up on some sort of trt...


----------



## Zipsteak (Nov 9, 2014)

nightster said:


> So my second blood test has my t levels even lower... I have to say, I really wish I had a baseline now..... If anyone new is reading this GET YOUR BLOODWORK!!!!  I know I didn't have sub 200 t levels before messing with the prohormones....  I have felt like s hit for weeks since  I stopped taking them.... I finally today took some, just to hopefully feel a little better until my dr. Can get me set up on some sort of trt...



Your best bet right now is to hop on some clomid or HCG if possible. If youre ever hoping to not have to go on trt, staying on ph for emotional support wont get you any closer. But it sounds like trt is going to be the end results anyways, so id say grab some HCG and dose it at 2500iu per week for 4 weeks.


----------



## nightster (Nov 10, 2014)

Thanks man!!!


----------

